# Communauté et Forum > Présentations >  De retour parmis vous

## Mr.Lasagne

Bonjour à tous, 

J'étais inscrite ici il y a quelques années, malheureusement je ne retrouve plus du tout mes identifiants, alors je reviens avec un autre compte. 
J'avais trouvé beaucoup de conseils utiles ici à l'époque pour m'aider avec mon lapin. 


Pour une présentation rapide, je m'appelle Amandine, j'ai 24 ans je vis en Corse et j'ai toute une petite compagnie chez moi (enfin, chez mes parents  :: ), nous avons des oies des poules des faisans un canard des cailles, deux belles Setter Anglais Fiadone et Naia, une Bruno du Jura Opale, et mes deux amours à moi Winnie (adopté il y a bientôt un an, c'est un Setter croisé Epagneul, enfin d'après le vétérinaire) et Mr.Lasagne mon gros chat trouvé il y a bientôt 7 ans devant ma porte  ::  ça en fait de l'amour à donner. 

A côté de ça je suis également bénévole dans un refuge.  :: 

Voilà pour la petite présentation, 
Au plaisir de vous rencontrer sur le forum  ::

----------


## domi

Bienvenue  ::

----------

